# Polish product splatter. on textured plastic.



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

I am cleaning an engine bay and there is splattering of product from where the headlights were polished in the past. Seems it was Megs Pastic X.
I've hit it with APC, Isopropyl, 30% and even weak HCL which removed the calcium and getting nowhere with the product.
the plastic panels above the radiator have a rough textured finish and the product is engrained in the surface texture.
Any suggestions please :wave:


----------



## 66Rob (Sep 25, 2007)

Perhaps if you are sure it is PLAST X it could be worth calling Meguiars they may have an idea (if you call in the evening it goes through to Megs HQ in California) they are really helpful. Also sometimes applying more of the same product and immediately removing takes the old layer with it.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Update.
Had about three scrub's with APC and got about 95% OK, just some speckles that were annoying. Decided to go ahead and hit them with KC Ps, my favourite. Ps does not add colour, just makes plastic look good.
As can be seen in the pic, for a 15yr old car, they came up well and no spots could be seen. Well happy
Gave the eng-bay hit with Gtech citrus APC and powerwash, then used up some diluted Surfex I had left over and washed off. 
No other special product treatment, only wipe around on a few parts to dry off water and a little buff.
On with the plastic trim panels and surprised how well it all looked. It needs some detailing and should look even better


----------

